# Advice on how to treat Anne she got Dengue Fever



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Any of you know any experiences where I can advise Anne so I can help take care of her ? I was on the phone with her and she seems very ill head ache, body pains, she feels weak. Very worried for my angel what can I tell her to get that will help the healing of her Classical Dengue?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

As far as I know all that can be done is treat the symptoms. There is no vaccine. It's a very nasty deal and things can go south quick. I knew one fellow who had to spend a week in the hospital and still wasn't quite right for 6 weeks afterwards. 

I recommend as a minimum that she sees a doctor immediately if not a hospital. Read this if you haven't found something similar already Dengue Fever: Symptoms, Causes, and Treatments


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jon1 said:


> As far as I know all that can be done is treat the symptoms. There is no vaccine. It's a very nasty deal and things can go south quick. I knew one fellow who had to spend a week in the hospital and still wasn't quite right for 6 weeks afterwards.
> 
> I recommend as a minimum that she sees a doctor immediately if not a hospital. Read this if you haven't found something similar already Dengue Fever: Symptoms, Causes, and Treatments


No cure. Only treatment is fluids, paracetamal (No Aspirin or other blood thinning pain releivers) and bed rest. Prevent dehydration at all costs. Watch for any signs of hemmorrage! IV if patient does not or can not hydrate properly. Blood transfusion if platelet counts reach hemorragic levels! Keep temp from 40'C! High temps will come and go! 10+ days! My son hit with it mid March. Hospital is recommended! Not a Provincial if possible! PhilHealth will help cover!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You're lucky in that you're still in the States so you can load up and bring any OTC meds that can help. Also if family and friends have any leftover antibiotics from scripts they're done with snag those too just in case.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I would take her to the Doctor for sure, many of the concerns are real, I think the Doctor will recommend Gator Aide for keeping hydrated but watching the news I see many people who get this are on an IV unit and a stay in the clinic or hospital.

Also important is to debug the house with Bygon water based spray, keep everyone out for half the day and outside the house or apartment area, any standing water needs to be emptied, there could be some standing water and it's a breeding ground for mosquitoes.

I would invest in a mosquito zapper they sell in the Hardware or? And like Gene mentioned keep it on 24hrs a day the Dengue carrying mosquitoes are active during day time hours.

Overmeyer is spot on about the concerns with aspirin and high temps, watched several neighborhood kids get this, it was scary I know that there was an herb to take also but alway's check with the Doctor, I will try and find the herb they used for this, they got it from our yard, will do some research.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I would take her to the Doctor for sure, many of the concerns are real, I think the Doctor will recommend Gator Aide for keeping hydrated but watching the news I see many people who get this are on an IV unit and a stay in the clinic or hospital.
> 
> Also important is to debug the house with Bygon water based spray, keep everyone out for half the day and outside the house or apartment area, any standing water needs to be emptied, there could be some standing water and it's a breeding ground for mosquitoes.
> 
> ...


Tawa-Tawa is the herb that you're thinking of! The big concerns, no blood thinning agents, keep hydrated and keep temp under 40'C to prevent convilsions. The common name for dengue is " bone breaker" disease from the convulsions stemming from the high fever (which can also result in brain damage).


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Tawa-Tawa is the herb that you're thinking of! The big concerns, no blood thinning agents, keep hydrated and keep temp under 40'C to prevent convilsions. The common name for dengue is " bone breaker" disease from the convulsions stemming from the high fever (which can also result in brain damage).


The (four) dengue virus and West Nile virus are related. There is another related virus often found in the same areas as dengue with same symptoms but not the potentially faral hemorragic form. (Chik something or orther). In some ways though it can be worse as it often results in arthritic like joint swelling that can last years! They've been having outbreaks of this one, alongside dengue, in Aklan on Panay and Cotobato on Mindanao.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Herb has two names*



overmyer said:


> Tawa-Tawa is the herb that you're thinking of! The big concerns, no blood thinning agents, keep hydrated and keep temp under 40'C to prevent convilsions. The common name for dengue is " bone breaker" disease from the convulsions stemming from the high fever (which can also result in brain damage).



I guess it depends on where you live in the Philippines but the herb or weed is Called Gatas-Gatas in the province of Leyte. But in Butuan City they call the same weed Tawa-Tawa.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I guess it depends on where you live in the Philippines but the herb or weed is Called Gatas-Gatas in the province of Leyte. But in Butuan City they call the same weed Tawa-Tawa.


True, different dialects. My understanding is that it has some effects at reducing fever and fortifying the blood. Tastes awful!


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank You Guys! Might want to look in getting this stuff for her family next time they get Dengue.

Anne Sister has it very bad, I don't think Anne is nowhere near what her sisters is. Anne sister was gasping for breathe and was dropping sweat and was in major pain.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Update: Anne is feeling better as her father gave her some Tawa Tawa to drink and her sister is in hospital beginning to get better also. I told anne before to take some electrolytes (Gatorade) and water to stay hydrated.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Update: Anne is feeling better as her father gave her some Tawa Tawa to drink and her sister is in hospital beginning to get better also. I told anne before to take some electrolytes (Gatorade) and water to stay hydrated.


That's good to hear and hope she continues to get better. Keep us posted on how the recovery goes. With any luck, it's just a mild case..


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am hoping so Gene, but she is going to laboratory today to get her blood checked and to see if that is what she has, and maybe they can provide her something she can take. She still feels chills, fever, body pains, etc. So she def has it I am just hoping its not to bad.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Dengue*



jdavis10 said:


> I am hoping so Gene, but she is going to laboratory today to get her blood checked and to see if that is what she has, and maybe they can provide her something she can take. She still feels chills, fever, body pains, etc. So she def has it I am just hoping its not to bad.


Dengue, no matter how slight the symptoms is best treated in hospital. Just not a government hospital as people are in open wards.
Seriously, better she gets herself admitted to a good private hospital and let the the professionals handle it the right way.


Gene


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Blood test good idea*



jdavis10 said:


> I am hoping so Gene, but she is going to laboratory today to get her blood checked and to see if that is what she has, and maybe they can provide her something she can take. She still feels chills, fever, body pains, etc. So she def has it I am just hoping its not to bad.



Blood test is a good idea, to get the right treatment, my wife got real sick once and ended up coming back to the US, she had Typhoid fever, she was in the military hospital for two weeks with the IV unit and medicine, I think she got it from visiting relatives and drinking the water or tainted food, this was back in 1994.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

the skeptic in me rears it's head .. 

No offense, and I don't know how long you and Anne are 'good' but .. while I know it isn't my place to mention this .. but of late, some of my 'friends' there suddenly have dengue .. as a way to get emergency funding .. 

Cue, the need for $ whenever a storm hits .. and when a storm hit Iloilo, one in Pampanga said "remember the recent landslide ? Our house was wiped out .. we need to buy new TV, K Machine, Ref .. .. etc" .. 

PS: don't be offended .. please .. for me mentioning this ..


----------

